# Richfield slot car show and sale 10-26-2014



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Who else besides me will be there?

Richfield Days Inn
4742 Brecksville Rd

9:30 - 3:30

Marty


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Well...It certainly was a little different this time around. I have never been to a slot car show with Putt-Putt golf and Pop-A-Shot before. Or maybe a dip in the pool. I sure hope that the show will be back in the usual room next time. Got there late...Didn't buy a whole lot. Spent more time talking than buying.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

This is the only show i attend and thought it was great! Got some good deals. But I do like it at the other location.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Yeah, it was poor set up, but it wasn't Brad's fault. That hotel should be kissing his butt after all the years he has been there twice a year.

Here is my haul:



It is always good to see my slot car friends there.

Marty


----------

